# Le prime due strofe della nuova canzone di Vasco Rossi



## admin (21 Settembre 2013)

Vasco Rossi, sul suo account Facebook, ha pubblicato le prime due strofe della nuova canzone che verrà incisa la prossima settimana.

Eccole, di seguite
_

Cambiare macchina è molto facile_
_Cambiare donna un po’ più difficile_
_Cambiare vita è quasi impossibile_
_Cambiare tutte le abitudini_
_Eliminare le meno utili_
_E cambiare direzione…_
_Cambiare marca di sigarette_
_O cercare perfino di “smettere”_
_Non è poi così difficile_
_È tenere a freno “le passioni”_
_Non “farci prendere” dalle emozioni_
_E non “indurci in tentazioni!!”_


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2013)

Ma quando va in pensione?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2013)

Un altro video con capelli bianchi, rughe ma giubbotti in pelle e borchie?


----------



## BB7 (21 Settembre 2013)

Testi profondissimi come sempre


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2013)

Ma potevamo vincere la guerra noi?


----------



## runner (21 Settembre 2013)

Vasco un mito!!

lo amooooo!!


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2013)

Ma poi a che punto siamo, cioè le prime 2 strofe, ma che significato ha pubblicare le prime 2 strofe?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2013)

Solita canzonetta inutile.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Settembre 2013)

la strofa dopo fa "EEEEEEEEEEEHHHHH!!!"


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2013)

Ma che razza di testo è  . E' vero che sono anni che fa pena, ma le ultime canzoni da "Eh già" in poi, sono un abominio.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la strofa dopo fa "EEEEEEEEEEEHHHHH!!!"



eh sai com'è , ma vabbè , queste canzoni fanno tutte ehhhhh


----------



## Canonista (22 Settembre 2013)

Click, clack, bang.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Settembre 2013)

È un poeta


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vasco Rossi, sul suo account Facebook, ha pubblicato le prime due strofe della nuova canzone che verrà incisa la prossima settimana.
> 
> Eccole, di seguite
> _
> ...



Ma liberaci dal male. Amen.


----------



## de sica (7 Ottobre 2013)

Poi si critica il grande luciano... ma per favore, questo è un morto che cammina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Vasco un mito!!
> 
> lo amooooo!!


Zio ma che stai a dì


----------



## runner (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Zio ma che stai a dì



lo amo Vasco!!

per me è stato il top negli anni della mia adolescenza


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la strofa dopo fa "EEEEEEEEEEEHHHHH!!!"



eeeeeeeeeeehhhhhh nanananananaanannanaa ehh eheh eeeeehhhhhhhhh


----------

